# ACS and NewZealand



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Friends, 

Having spent so much time and money on ACS and Australia, I was wondering if things do not go too well with DIAC having all that MODL and CSL removal, would the ACS letter of positive assessment be of any use with NewZealand Immigration?


Cheers

TAA


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It can be a supporting document, but does not hold that much weight. You basically need to be re-assessed in NZ. The documentation required would be virtually the same as the ACS application, so you do not need to re-write everything.

Please take a look at this website:
International Qualifications Assessment Application [ NZQA ]

You should also consider posting this question to the NZ Forum.



foha2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Having spent so much time and money on ACS and Australia, I was wondering if things do not go too well with DIAC having all that MODL and CSL removal, would the ACS letter of positive assessment be of any use with NewZealand Immigration?
> 
> ...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

foha2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Having spent so much time and money on ACS and Australia, I was wondering if things do not go too well with DIAC having all that MODL and CSL removal, would the ACS letter of positive assessment be of any use with NewZealand Immigration?
> 
> ...


I am also thinking of NewZeland now but i would like to wait until upcoming SOL and State Migration.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

It can be a supporting document, but does not hold that much weight. You basically need to be re-assessed in NZ. The documentation required would be virtually the same as the ACS application, so you do not need to re-write everything.


Thank you Aslam, can you please post a link for an equivalent to ACS RPL in New Zealand ? I have checked the pdf you directed me to and I didnt find anything similar to rpl.


Cheers

TAA


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no such link. Check out the NZQA website more as they'll have some links for IT professions.



foha2012 said:


> It can be a supporting document, but does not hold that much weight. You basically need to be re-assessed in NZ. The documentation required would be virtually the same as the ACS application, so you do not need to re-write everything.
> 
> 
> Thank you Aslam, can you please post a link for an equivalent to ACS RPL in New Zealand ? I have checked the pdf you directed me to and I didnt find anything similar to rpl.
> ...


----------



## Human (Jan 19, 2010)

foha2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Having spent so much time and money on ACS and Australia, I was wondering if things do not go too well with DIAC having all that MODL and CSL removal, would the ACS letter of positive assessment be of any use with NewZealand Immigration?
> 
> ...


Hi foha2012,
ASFIK,Its very hard for people from developing countries to migrate to NZ. They only recognize work experience from "comparable" job markets. Check their site for list of countries. It includes all the western countries and Singapore. Not even the middle east!But if you are working for an MNC which has its HQ in any of the above countries, You will be through.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

If you're already neck deep with DIAC why not stick it till the end. The Tasman Agreement allows OZ PR to work in NZ.

On the other hand, think about starting anew with NZ. It's easier and faster.



foha2012 said:


> Having spent so much time and money on ACS and Australia


----------

